# F-15, F-16, F-18, F-22, or F-35



## Thorlifter (Aug 8, 2019)

Not to complicate the scenario with weather conditions, day or night, desert or arctic, etc., etc., but you can only choose one plane to take into a dogfight. What is your choice? Any you would avoid at all cost?


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 8, 2019)

OOh I was first to vote


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2019)

Thorlifter said:


> *Not to complicate the scenario with weather conditions, day or night, desert or arctic, etc., etc*., but you can only choose one plane to take into a dogfight. What is your choice? Any you would avoid at all cost?



Those conditions don't matter - what does matter is within visual range or beyond visual range.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 8, 2019)

My definition of a dogfight would be in visual range. You smart guy pilots probably know it as something else. OK, let's say in visual range.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2019)

I chose the Raptor, but that might be because I am required to be a lil biased now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2019)

Thorlifter said:


> My definition of a dogfight would be in visual range. You smart guy pilots probably know it as something else. OK, let's say in visual range.


Here's the deal - if you're using any of those aircraft in a VR fight, you just pissed away several million dollars worth of technology. Although today's fighter pilots continually train in VR scenarios, more than likely in the real world you'll never fight VR, unless some moronic politician set some asinine Rules of Engagement (ROE) or something else went very, very wrong! Any of those aircraft could blast an opponent into oblivion from miles away without even seeing their target and do so while the pilot is drinking a cup of coffee. BUT if placed in a VR engagement, and considering that you the latest and greatest gizmos to get the jump on the opponent, the F-35 would be the aircraft with the F-22 a close second. I think flying an aircraft in a VR dogfight where you have unrestricted vision (that includes seeing "through" the aircraft) coupled with the ability to access other weapon systems and ELINT capabilities in a standoff scenario would probably put you at a "slight" bit of an advantage. (Go into your dogfight and then have the F-35 access a friendly SAM and AA battery while the opponent is attempting to get on the F-35's six!) BTW read about the the Harris Integrated Core Processor that is going into the F-35's main computer, but I'll keep this simple for now. Even in the VR, the F-35 has some mind-boggling advantages.

Biff! Your comments are welcomed!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

